# Food Drive



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Something for you guys that are veterans (or not) to think about. I am a member of the local American Legion and we hold a food drive every Dec. We distribute the food to veterans and their families that are in need. The local Super One food store usually works with us and we have drop offs in front of the store on a prescribed day. This has always worked well for us, but this year the Super one has been selling grocery bags in the store for people to fill and the store holds them for us. Convenient for us and allows donors to fill their bags without having to remember to drop some off on a given day. The store already has over 150 bags in storage for us and I'm sure that will go up as will the dropoffs on Dec 17. We feel very good supporting this project as there are many in need. Just thought some of you may use the idea with your local sponsors if you are involved


----------

